# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Problme avec la fonction READ

## chiheb1111111

Bonjour,

En fait, je suis en train d'crire un code pour faire la multiplication avec la mthode de wallace...
Lors de la gnration d'un "test-bench" j'utilise deux fichiers .bat dont chacun contient des donnes string de la forme "0010100110011011" (16 bits chaque ligne) qui sont constitues  partir de Matlab...

Bref, en test-bench, je fais la conversion string<==>std_logic_vector pour convertir les donnes "string" lues  partir des fichiers ".bat" en std_logic_vector et par suite faire la multiplication et le stockage du rsultat dans un fichier .dat...

Mais lors de la simulation sous Isim, il me donne l'erreur suivante : 



> Error: length of string read is less than the string size, ceci  chaque fois qu'il tente  stocker le contenu de la ligne dans la variable de type string "str1_signal" et "str2_signal".


Le code source de test-bensh est le suivant :


```

```

J'attends votre aide, vraiment j'ai pass environ une semaine mais je n'ai pas trouv la solution !!

Je vous remercie

----------


## chiheb1111111

Vraiment je me suis bloqu !!  ::calim2:: 
Je me sens que c'est un petit problme de rien du tout, mais j'ai pas encore trouv la solution !!  ::aie:: 

Merci de me faire un petit clin dil !!  :8O:

----------


## chiheb1111111

> Vraiment je me suis bloqu !! 
> Je me sens que c'est un petit problme de rien du tout, mais j'ai pas encore trouv la solution !! 
> 
> Merci de me faire un petit clin dil !!


J'ai trouv l'erreur: en fait, les fichiers data_in1 et data_in2, contiennent des strings de longueur 16 et non 17 ....

Maintenant la fonction "read" marche bien, mais maintenant, il y a un problme avec la fonction write: en effet, le simulateur m'indique sue la ligne que je viens de construire "file_line" reste toujours vide "NULL", je sais pas pourkoi !!

Est ce que quelqu'un parmi vous peux m'aider ?

Je vous remercie

 ::):

----------

